# Canon laser shot LBP 1120 drivers MAC



## Merti@mac.com (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a really good working Canon laser shot LBP 1120 printer, but on the cd it has drivers only for Microsoft. Does anyone know will it work with my macbook and where to get the drivers?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 1, 2008)

The Laser Shot LBP 1120 is a GDI- or winprinter. It is not supported by Canon on MacOS X. You may, however, be able to get it working using Canon's CAPT driver for Linux. For this to work, you must have the printer connected to your Mac's USB port.

You need to also look at the OpenPrinting.org CUPS page for this printer.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Aug 1, 2008)

After my research, I haven't found a Mac driver. Sorry. Maybe someone else has more luck.

http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/s...olume)&model=LASER+SHOT+LBP1120&menu=Download


----------

